# Quickest, Easiest, cheapest SE State



## hank89 (Jun 14, 2012)

I found out today I passed the new 16 hour SE exam...already a PE in my state which does not offer an SE...As the title states, what is the cheapest, easiest state to get an SE in?

Yeah....I passed!!!!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 14, 2012)

The easiest state would be the one you need it for.


----------



## hank89 (Jun 14, 2012)

Dexman PE said:


> The easiest state would be the one you need it for.


 I don't need it for any state...I got it to look cool behind my name


----------



## ADB (Jun 14, 2012)

IL seems difficult, no comparison though, since I have only taken it here.

Application cost is $100. You first need 3 to 4 years of experience, depending on education specifics. The application is good for 3 years from the time you submit. The exam is only administered at 1 location state wide, usually in the Chicago region near O'hare airport. Plus IL has additional reference material requirements that exclude some materials.

Exam Costs are: Lateral &amp; Vertical Structural Oct 26, 2012 Aug 24, 2012 Chicago Area $1,020.00 Lateral Structural Oct 27, 2012 Aug 24, 2012 Chicago Area $538.00 Vertical Structural Oct 26, 2012 Aug 24, 2012 Chicago Area $538.00


----------



## blybrook PE (Jun 14, 2012)

There are a few states that permit you to become a SE by examination only; others require a PE for a time frame first.

Most of the West coast states require a PE for 1-2 years before being allowed to sit for the SE.

I think you need to answer the question of what states are Examination only states and then look at the requirements for those states to figure out which one to apply in.

Congrats on passing &amp; good luck!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 14, 2012)

hank89 said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> > The easiest state would be the one you need it for.
> ...


The reason I say the one you need it for is because of the issues with going through comity. It's always easiest to start where you need it, because if you get it in a state that you'll never need it for, then when you need it somewhere else you're stuck filling out more paperwork and paying more in fees. Additionally, most states require that you maintain your license in your "original" state for when you apply for comity, so it helps if it's where you need it instead of needing to maintain something that has relatively little value...


----------



## dakota_79 (Jun 15, 2012)

Hank, check your PM inbox...


----------



## Rhoadies (Jun 15, 2012)

If you have already taken and passed the new SE like the OP has said and I have, don't you just have to send over your application and fee for commity? I thought that was the whole point of the new test, to make it where the requirements for the SE were the same across the board.

Texas doesn't recognize the SE yet, but New Mexico does. I'll be applying there after I receive my paper work so that I can get the SE title. It doesn't hurt that I do work there as well.


----------



## restuart1 (Jun 18, 2012)

This got off topic quick...

I'm in the same boat as Hank89. Passed the 16 hour exam in a state that only allows the designation "PE". I want to apply for commity in a state that allows you to put "SE" after your name. Which state is cheapest/easiest to maintain.

ADB posts for IL comes close...but remember, we have passed the 16 hour exam. Don't need exam prices...need commity/reapplication costs.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 18, 2012)

See below for the SE website for IL. Basically $100 app fee, and have to show at time of licensure in the state that you obtained the original license that you met IL expereince requirements or they will make you wait until you gaint he required experience.

http://www.idfpr.com/profs/info/SE.asp

http://www.ilga.gov/commission/jcar/admincode/068/068014800001700R.html


----------

